# Egyptian woman gives birth to septuplets



## shift (Aug 17, 2008)

> A 27-year-old Egyptian woman gave birth to septuplets early Saturday in the coastal city of Alexandria, family members and the hospital director said.
> Nurses attend to the septuplets at a the El-Shatbi Hospital in Alexandria, Egypt.
> 
> Ghazala Khamis was in good condition after having a blood transfusion during her Caesarean section because of bleeding, said Emad Darwish, director of the El-Shatbi Hospital where she gave birth.
> ...


*i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2008/HEALTH/08/16/egypt.septuplets.birth.ap/art.sept.born.jpg

READ MORE


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 17, 2008)

One for each day of the week... or for every color of the rainbow... for the seven seas... for the seven dwarves of snow white... seven deadly sins... seven virtues(!)... seven octats(swaras) of Indian music... the seven hills (of tirupati)...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 17, 2008)

...seven chakras... u missed that!


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

*www.enidblyton.net/bookcovers/covers/secret-seven-03-1951.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2008)

All I can do is stand and


----------



## hellknight (Aug 17, 2008)

whoa.. hey have any of you watched that video on Amazing Family Videos which features 4 laughing infants with their mom??


----------



## Ecko (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG OMFG OMFFG OMFFFG OMFFFFG OMFFFFFG OMFFFFFFG OMFFFFFFFG 

*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:X8-6Ki8bi31AgM:*www.artspoint.org/images/artspoint/artwork/j_bartnikowski_green_stare.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Names of the children:
The Philosophers Stone
The Chamber of Secrets
The Prisoner of Azkaban
The Goblet of Fire
Order of the Phoenix
Half-blood Prince
The Deathly Hallows
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 17, 2008)

Guess which hindi film their mom saw?

Hum saath(7) saath(7) hain..


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 17, 2008)

zomg !!! wtF


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 17, 2008)

ocean 7 with  Ghazala Khamis


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Guess which hindi film their mom saw?
> 
> Hum saath(7) saath(7) hain..


satte pe satta


----------



## utsav (Aug 18, 2008)

Sapth rishi 

Or maybe 7 wonders


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 18, 2008)

This gotta be Bill Gates' retirement tribute to Microsoft.
Announcing *Windows 7*?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 18, 2008)

7 dragon balls from the anime Dragon Ball Z..


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm, and best Farah Khan could manage was three!

BUt Then That's a shame, why is the father not getting any credit! he must have worked seven times harder too!


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

^^mojo power


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 19, 2008)

Might have been on birth control pills, but even then 7 ??!! It's very rare.


----------



## casanova (Aug 19, 2008)

The Seven continents.


----------



## chesss (Aug 19, 2008)

Pirated babies!!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 20, 2008)

The only thing remaining is calling this a FOSS project..


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 20, 2008)

holy crap man...she can undergo a tubectomy now...she doesnt need any more babies...


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 22, 2008)

WTF...she a *****?
normal human are not like that :S


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> BUt Then That's a shame, why is the father not getting any credit! he must have worked seven times harder too!


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Septuplates???*

Whats a *septuplet??*


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Septuplates???*



D@rekills4 said:


> Whats a *septuplet??*


2 = twin
7 = *septuplet

*i guess*...
*


----------

